# Booming thread pause-ers.



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.

Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel at times I'm a thread killer.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


Hey, that happens to me too.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

That confirms that Thundarr, Openminded, sidney2718, are ......? I'll just say awesome. Others may want to replace "awesome" with some other adjective.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You're the kiss of death for a thread, Thundarr. Or maybe people have you on Ignore.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> You're the kiss of death for a thread, Thundarr. Or maybe people have you on Ignore.


Can't be ignore. That would equal the thread continuing but never a re-quote.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Can't be ignore. That would equal the thread continuing but never a re-quote.


See what I'm talking about. It happened again


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've murdered more threads than I can count.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I have too. I'm an invisible poster and thread killer extraordinaire on the interwebz.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I ruin the party and say that you are not thread killers LOL?

See I just proved it. 

I might be the thread killer...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've a feeling this has the potential to be a long thread.


But then, I just posted. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think my posts are so dang long, that others quit after I have posted many times.. I try to exhaust every angle sometimes .. and what else is left to be said !.. Yeah.. happens to me too ! 

You are awesome Thundarr.. I can feel the heavens rumbling ...Thundarr has departed his wisdom upon us.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think my posts are so dang long, that others quit after I have posted many times.. I try to exhaust every angle sometimes .. and what else is left to be said !.. Yeah.. happens to me too !
> 
> You are awesome Thundarr.. I can feel the heavens rumbling ...Thundarr has departed his wisdom upon us.


I am glad you see the truth SimplyAmorous. It's somehow missed by so many .

On a serious note, I'm a fan of your posts as well. Yes they are sometimes lengthy and animated but always good  and someone has to be the emoticons expert.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not a very prolific poster, nor do I make unusually long posts but it still feels like threads die after I post as well. I'm glad to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait! wait! I'm a thread killer tooooo!

My moniker can sit on the end of an active thread for days.

Oh no, I did it again, knock on wood, knock on wood!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> I am glad you see the truth SimplyAmorous. It's somehow missed by so many .
> 
> On a serious note, I'm a fan of your posts as well. Yes they are sometimes lengthy and animated but always good  *and someone has to be the emoticons expert*.


Well since you have been missing in action for awhile....you missed my questioning thread about my emoticon Mania.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-...ppreciate-emoticons-pictures-colors-post.html

...I learned I annoy the hell out of some posters here .. with all my colors and craziness.. one took the liberty to tell me I must have an empty hole in my life to waste my time doing this.... TAM is surely entertaining!... But really...I have tried to tone it down some..


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Well since you have been missing in action for awhile....you missed my questioning thread about my emoticon Mania..
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-...ppreciate-emoticons-pictures-colors-post.html
> 
> ...I learned I annoy the hell out of some posters here .. with all my colors and craziness.. one took the liberty to tell me I must have an empty hole in my life to waste my time doing this.... TAM is surely entertaining!... But really...I have tried to tone it down some..


I'm just waiting to see an emoticons battle when a challenger arises.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey I seen threads I comment on disappear from any existence and the ones that come back is sometimes 48 hours before next response... But there are those that to big of an monster to slay.... It's like when you're in school and everyone is playing on the monkey bars, then you show up and everyone suddenly decides to play on the swings....


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Occasionally. For instance, I suspect this thread may pause for a couple hours, now. But really, it depends on the subject. Sometimes I feel like I kill threads on certain subjects lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Sometimes it's good to get the last word.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> I'm just waiting to see an emoticons battle when a challenger arises.



I don't need emoticons....


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol.. guilty


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been known to talk a thread dead. Actually I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

Because of the time zone difference and kids, I have a hard time keeping up so I mostly lurk. Then I see a post that I can't let by and post and watch it languish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think the worst is when you open a thread and no one responds at all. You're both the original poster and the thread killer at the same time.


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I think the worst is when you open a thread and no one responds at all. You're both the original poster and the thread killer at the same time.


I think I've done that here a couple of times. Lol! I know I have on other forums. It's so sad but I've gotten better about not crying into my milk when it happens. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, you people! There's this thing called "confidence." Well, that's what the opposite sex seems to call it, and they like it. A lot. (By the way, when you observe it in another member of your own sex, is seems a hell of a lot more like arrogance!!!)

Anyway, to help with your "confidence," just be assured that the reason the threads end with your post is that you've completely and perfectly answered all outstanding issues and questions.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I get it. I feel like I am a thread killer at times, too. That's what the 'Ignored' thread in social is for. Oh, wait. I think I killed that one too.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've killed some threads probably. At first it bothered me but now it doesn't.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> ...one took the liberty to tell me I must have an empty hole in my life to waste my time doing this...



I was participating in that thread so I got to see the whole back and forth from that person. It was really close to being the rudest thing I've read on this site so far.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

When that happens to me, it's usually because I've made a point so incredibly convincing every one now agrees with whatever I'm saying.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Happens to me all the time!

Die thread die!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


Whenever you comment on a thread and no one posts after, the conversation stops, it means that your post was so profound that the other respondents need some time to think of an appropriate response..


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Well since you have been missing in action for awhile....you missed my questioning thread about my emoticon Mania..
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-...ppreciate-emoticons-pictures-colors-post.html
> 
> ...I learned I annoy the hell out of some posters here .. with all my colors and craziness.. one took the liberty to tell me I must have an empty hole in my life to waste my time doing this.... TAM is surely entertaining!... But really...I have tried to tone it down some..


I like your emoticons.

lol, they sometimes make me laugh, but they definitely help to diffuse sometimes tense debates.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think my posts are so dang long...


....and also _very_ informative.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> I think the worst is when you open a thread and no one responds at all. You're both the original poster and the thread killer at the same time.


I know right? Makes me feel so unloved!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I was participating in that thread so I got to see the whole back and forth from that person. It was really close to being the rudest thing I've read on this site so far.


The rudest.. REALLY !?? .... strangely this bothered me very little.. I guess I have gotten a tougher skin over the years ...As you seen I just answered the man.. give him a little entertainment...maybe it is stupid for me to defend myself feeding into his hands.. that's just my way.. 

I also don't mind admitting I am pretty weird for being glued to an internet form for a past-time..(lots of us seem to be this way so I'm not alone -right!)... We have friends who play internet games all day. That would bore me to tears... people just enjoy different things.. it's all good !


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know why it bothered me.Maybe I was having a bad day. who knows. It just seemed to be representative of the problem w/the internet in general. Someone asks a question to get some constructive feedback. Then some idiot comes in and insults the OP personally w/all sorts of incorrect ignorant assumptions. So typical.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> When that happens to me, it's usually because I've made a point so incredibly convincing every one now agrees with whatever I'm saying.





Caribbean Man said:


> Whenever you comment on a thread and no one posts after, the conversation stops, it means that your post was so profound that the other respondents need some time to think of an appropriate response..


That's how I prefer to interpret it.


----------



## HomeFrontDadAndMore (Sep 12, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


I know for myself, it's now summer time and my days are consumed handling kids, house and work so I'm not on as much  

Also, I feel a little like a thread killer too! (LOL). 

Lastly, I tend to believe a lot of the advice I've received and I'm certain for others too, are issues that take some time to execute such that a few days or even weeks may pass before a new outcome is appropriate to post.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Whenever you comment on a thread and no one posts after, the conversation stops, it means that your post was so profound that the other respondents need some time to think of an appropriate response..


This is what I've been content to tell myself, since it seems I'm a common thread killer, too. 

Once you've come out with THE ULTIMATE SOLUTION, nobody wants to compete. 

"The Common Thread-Killer." Sounds like a sub-species of bird or something . . .


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> You're the kiss of death for a thread, Thundarr. Or maybe people have you on Ignore.


Hey, Coffee! when did you become a mod?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


Me too. Probably because we like to have the last word. The thread was already dead, we just tack our +1 on the end.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Lon said:


> Me too. Probably because we like to have the last word. The thread was already dead, we just tack our +1 on the end.


Here's what happens. 
1. Some non-tamer will do a google search and find a three year old dead thread and comment on it. 
2. It' pops up in recent threads and I see it. 
3. I'm too dense to notice that it's REALLY old and long dead.
4. I comment something I think is really thoughtful.
5. Another TAMER who does pay attention tells us that we've revived a zombie.
6. I call myself some bad names for being an idiot and slink off to another thread angry.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> I've been known to talk a thread dead. Actually I'm pretty good at it.


me 2, i think


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> Here's what happens.
> 1. Some non-tamer will do a google search and find a three year old dead thread and comment on it.
> 2. It' pops up in recent threads and I see it.
> 3.* I'm too dense to notice that it's REALLY old and long dead.*
> ...


Ha ha ... I have Noticed you doing this in the past !!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i think my posts are tangential and dull, but not in a bad way


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Here's what happens.
> 1. Some non-tamer will do a google search and find a three year old dead thread and comment on it.
> 2. It' pops up in recent threads and I see it.
> 3. I'm too dense to notice that it's REALLY old and long dead.
> ...


I've done this too. I have also posted very insightful advice on a thread only to have somebody else point out that the OP has made a dozen other identical posts over the past few years and won't listen to any advice. I never look into posters past threads, too lazy I guess.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Lon said:


> Hey, Coffee! when did you become a mod?


Around late April.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> Here's what happens.
> 1. Some non-tamer will do a google search and find a three year old dead thread and comment on it.
> 2. It' pops up in recent threads and I see it.
> 3. I'm too dense to notice that it's REALLY old and long dead...


I've gotten into the habit of always checking the date/time of any post/thread I become interested in following or commenting on.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one solid verified kill to my credit this year. I should have never posted it. In retrospect it was a killer post.
MN


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

*wondering who's gonna take credit for killing this one*


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Lon said:


> I've gotten into the habit of always checking the date/time of any post/thread I become interested in following or commenting on.


I'm going to do better but no doubt I'll be posting with a wine buzz and do it again.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Q tip said:


> *wondering who's gonna take credit for killing this one*


It's virtual clock is ticking.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> It's virtual clock is ticking.


We need AlmostRecovered to offer another prize to the last person who posts here.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Then we have to see that distracting manic turtle bouncing around.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Ok...next time Thundarr posts to this thread, resist the urge to keep posting and let him be the one to kill his own thread


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Ok...next time Thundarr posts to this thread, resist the urge to keep posting and let him be the one to kill his own thread


I thought of this. If it dies with my last post then there will be PM's begging for someone else to kill it


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Did someone call for a thread killer?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

LoL! I thought I was the only one who felt like a thread-killer!!! I mostly lurk just because of that--it's a self-esteem issue, I guess. It's like I walk into a room of a group of "friends" seemingly having a good time, but the instant I walk up and say "hi", they start to disperse--hard not to take personally


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

shhh...she's here...disperse quietly now,don't want to be obvious about it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Tabitha said:


> LoL! I thought I was the only one who felt like a thread-killer!!! I mostly lurk just because of that--it's a self-esteem issue, I guess. It's like I walk into a room of a group of "friends" seemingly having a good time, but the instant I walk up and say "hi", they start to disperse--hard not to take personally





ScarletBegonias said:


> shhh...she's here...disperse quietly now,don't want to be obvious about it.


crickets chirping.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> thundarr,
> 
> Well, I just "liked" a couple of your posts on catfan's "insecurity about her tush" thread. So, please don't worry that you go over like a lead balloon or anything.
> 
> I like your signature statement too.


I feel bad when people are so insecure about their body that they won't believe the one they're with actually thinks they're hot.

And is that Linda Hamilton in your Avatar? I had a celeb crush on her in Terminator 1.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> Yes it is. "Sarah Connor and Kyle Reese", one of my favorite on-screen romances.


I was 16 when that movie came out and I wanted to be Kyle Reese. Didn't matter that I was going to get blown up. It seemed worth it.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I FizzBomb, am officially putting a mozz on this thread.

Die, thread DIE. mwhahahahaha


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I still have a crush on "Reese."


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Probably coincidence or a sign of me being slightly narcissistic or impatient but it feels like sometimes I'll comment on a thread and ......... nothing. Comments just stop.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm sure we can agree the comments I'm talking about are profound


Just think of it as having a perspective that few can grasp!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Let's see if this does it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I started chantix two days ago. My stop date is the 2nd. For anyone who doesn't know, when taking chantix, it's good to make a stop smoking date a week or so after you've been taking it rather than trying to stop right away.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

intheory said:


> Yes it is. "Sarah Connor and Kyle Reese", one of my favorite on-screen romances.


Sending back your own father so that he could impregnate your mother so that you can be born and knowing also you're sending him to his death...that's some messed up family dynamics.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Just because you're paranoid 
doesn't mean they aren't out to get you


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

If you go pages back, or even dozes of pages back into thread history, you'll notice that every thread has a last post. 

It's hard to believe that every thread ends with a thread-killer post. But, it is, apparently, true. Empirical evidence says so. 

:lol:


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

I've killed threads too. I just look at like, "oh well, I guess nobody wanted to follow Shakespeare ."


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> I have too. I'm an invisible poster and thread killer extraordinaire on the interwebz.


Absolutely. I never saw this post because the thread died before you posted it...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

You shall not kill this thread Fenris.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok ok, I'll give it a shot.

Global warming is a hoax, been cooling since the 1930s. 

My unicorn is missing


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Well there always needs to be a scary foe or consequence for our government to have the control it wants. The cold war could only be milked for so long.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm watching Dr Who again. I blame ocotillo and heartsbeating.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Isn't it ocotillo? ocotilla sounds like his sister or wife.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

well...... I fixed it but now you've immortalized my mistake.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fenris said:


>


"I got a slug."

"Well, it's hardly a replacement then, is it?"


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a c0ckatoo. Damn girl squawks unless she can't see me . Really I'm talking about my bird. No hidden meaning.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ocotillo's thread: Musings on Masculinity

Caribbean Man and ocotillo's discussing 2 cycle engines. No worries. The thread is not dead. It's just paused.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Brokenman85's: Lust for revenge thread.

Paused but scary.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

"Profound"

There, that should do it. Meanwhile 'Lust for Revenge' sounds like an interesting read. I assume it is in CWI. Heading over there now. (Rubs hands together gleefully while snickering loudly and wondering how deep my depravity goes).

As for a discussion on 2 cycle engines - blech!!! and double blech times a million trillion.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> "Profound"
> 
> There, that should do it. Meanwhile 'Lust for Revenge' sounds like an interesting read. I assume it is in CWI. Heading over there now. (Rubs hands together gleefully while snickering loudly and wondering how deep my depravity goes).
> 
> As for a discussion on 2 cycle engines - blech!!! and double blech times a million trillion.


haha. It's a short thread but it scared me off. Now _Emasculating a man? Is that even possible?_ is interesting and it's booming.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Now I see _Once a cheater always a cheater?_. It has potential but we'll see.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> haha. It's a short thread but it scared me off. Now _Emasculating a man? Is that even possible?_ is interesting and it's booming.


Emasculating a Man? Ouch! Sounds painful. I like my man fully intact, mentally and physically. .

Just looking at some thread titles scare the heck outta me. I love this thread title - reverse psychology. Everyone wants the last word.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> Emasculating a Man? Ouch! Sounds painful. I like my man fully intact, mentally and physically. .
> 
> Just looking at some thread titles scare the heck outta me. I love this thread title - reverse psychology. Everyone wants the last word.


:iagree:


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

Just looked in on this thread again, and it occurs to me that to avoid killing a thread, one can always just post something along the lines of, "Boys are better than girls," or "Girls are better than boys. I recall one thread was greatly revived by conflicting assertions as to how the sexuality of monkeys might be applied to the sexuality (or the lack of sexuality) of humans. :banghead:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright thread killers, we have someone to watch. Chillymorn just revived _Re: you did it for other men, but not me?_. Maybe that one should stay dead?


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't touch that one with a hot poker. :lol:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

familygirl's thread "something miraculous?" is cool.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, I've been away for two weeks. Someone catch me up? Latest bannings, behind the scenes fighting, who is flirting with who, new developments in troll detection?

Don't ignore me, I'm starved for attention!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Hey, I've been away for two weeks. Someone catch me up? Latest bannings, behind the scenes fighting, who is flirting with who, new developments in troll detection?
> 
> Don't ignore me, I'm starved for attention!


oh no. I've seen some of that. But didn't think to jot it down.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Hey, I've been away for two weeks. Someone catch me up? Latest bannings, behind the scenes fighting, who is flirting with who, new developments in troll detection?
> 
> Don't ignore me, I'm starved for attention!


I made my first and only report this morning about a poster who wanted to beat his wife because she just wouldn't listen and do what he said. "His" first post here. Either he was a troll or a psychopath.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got done reading the "Why Are Men So Anal about Anal?" thread.

Boy, those people really know their sh!t.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

"Re: Pt. 2 Marriage - a sexual contract?"

This guys looks like a troll. Baiting responses and then changes story.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally agree with you on that one, Thundarr. Too ridiculous. I think I even replied on that one 

Hey, when you mention the threads by name can you please put the forum as well?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> Totally agree with you on that one, Thundarr. Too ridiculous. I think I even replied on that one
> 
> Hey, when you mention the threads by name can you please put the forum as well?


Will do. I just don't want to list actual links as that probably is against some rule.

But as a side note, I successfully paused the Re: Emasculating a man? Is that even possible? thread. 

It's in The Ladies' Lounge


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, I start looking for the threads you mention and get horribly sidetracked 

And :woohoo: for pausing 'Emasculating'. Going off to some pausing of my own.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This has to be a troll. I couldn't bring myself to pretend otherwise.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...978-she-wants-back-not-sure-if-its-right.html


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Troll.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/204378-hit-quit.html


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Who pause my #$%^ thread? Oh never mind.


----------

